# How To: OEM iPod adapter for RER radios (touchscreen navigation)



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Since I had an iPod adapter in both my cars before, we decided to get one for the Routan, so I placed the order for my RER radio (touchscreen and navi) for part number 7B0 051 444A (and yes, it is just a Mopar part so you can probably get it from Chrysler/Jeep/Dodge for less)
Here is the install in our 2009 Routan SEL Premium.
Total install time, providing you have all the tools ready (I didn't thanks to Home Depot) should be about 20 minutes or less.
Tools you will need:
* Trim remover tool (optional, I just used my fingers)
* Phillips screwdriver
* Drill with hole saw, 1 1/8" (29mm)
This is what we are installing, an OEM Mopar RER iPod adapter harness:

The radio unit, MyGIG (JoyBOX for VW) RER (touchscreen navigation):

Start by removing the radio trim surround, I just pull on either the top or bottom, there are only 4 clips holding it so it comes out pretty easily:


Here you can see the 4 clips:

Once this is removed, you will see 4 screws, 2 on each side of the radio:


Remove these four screws with a Phillips screwdriver (rust on the screwdriver is optional ...):

Now slide the radio out, and this is what you will have:

We need to unplug the two gray plugs (the one closest to the left side of the car and the small one next to it):

Now plug in your OEM iPod adapter harness in the locations you just removed the two plugs from:

On the other end of the OEM iPod adapter harness, plug in the two connectors you removed from the back of the radio:

Tuck in the cables behind the radio, there is plenty of room there, and slide the cable that has the iPod specific connector on it down the right side towards the glovebox area:

Now re-install your radio, tighten the 4 screws (do NOT overtighten them) and re-install the radio surround trim.
Now open your glovebox:

And squeeze each side to release the little holding tabs (there is one on each side):

Once you do that, there will only be a spring loaded string holding the glovebox door:

Just remove it by sliding off the black block in the back:



And let it hang by the door while you finish up:

Now, look from the glovebox area towards the radio area, you can fit your hand in there and look for the iPod connector cable you fed from the top:


Now take your drill with 1 1/8" (29mm) holesaw and drill a hole in the back of the glovebox (the back wall of the glovebox itself, part that moves), plan the hole location accordingly:

Feed the iPod connector cable thru there:

Put the supplied rubber grommet on the cable (it is already split to slide on easily):


And push the grommet in the hole:

Now re-attach the spring loaded string black block thinguy on the back, and put the glovebox door back in it's original position (squeeze the get the tabs back in).
Time to go back to the radio !
Before you plug an iPod in:

iPod connected, notice the extra tab:

your cluster will show "Streaming":

Your iPod will have the Uconnect/Volkswagen logo:

And your radio will display all the info (from the ID3 tag):

Here's another one:

And if you press NEXT on the bottom right it goes to the next ID3 page:

If you press show list, it will show the list of songs that will play and that have just played in order (mine is set to random so it's not in alphabetical order):

If you press on BROWSE, you get this menu:

Searching artists:

That's pretty much it, not much to it, straight forward install.
This How To is for informational purpose only, install this at your own risk, I am not responsible for any damage or anything that occurs when you are doing this install, blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## yellamo (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: How To: OEM iPod adapter for RER radios (71sbeetle)*

OK. This I think I can do!! Installing HID and Fogs? Not so much.
Thanks for the pictures, I'm a total visual kind of guy. 
Can I ask where you ordered from? When I search in the net, I see some disclaimers this is for the REN radio.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: How To: OEM iPod adapter for RER radios (yellamo)*

I got it from a VW dealer at cost, which incidentely is just a few $$$ over Mopar MSRP !
It is for a RER for sure, it's a mistake on the VW websites.
The MOPAR part number is 82211853 you can get it from a Chrysler/Jeep/Dodge dealer.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: How To: OEM iPod adapter for RER radios (71sbeetle)*

cheapest one I found online was:
http://www.partsformydodge.com...02100


----------



## JoseDR (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: How To: OEM iPod adapter for RER radios (71sbeetle)*

This is excatly what I want to do on my Routan but I have the REN radio, does anyone know the part number for this radio?????


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: How To: OEM iPod adapter for RER radios (JoseDR)*

This one says it will work with REN
http://www.partsformydodge.com...95947


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: How To: OEM iPod adapter for RER radios (71sbeetle)*

Garey , submit this to the admin's get this on the DIY page...
Excellent write up!

this is the iPod interface i have ...











_Modified by redzone98 at 5:06 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 3, 2009)

Does it work for the iphone too?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: How To: OEM iPod adapter for RER radios (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_cheapest one I found online was:
http://www.partsformydodge.com...02100

I’m gonna see if that one will work on a non nav My gig radio. If not I will be selling it on here.







The other one listed for the non nav does not control the iPod via the touch screen so its not very useful.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (PurpleMonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PurpleMonkey* »_Does it work for the iphone too?

My cable does


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: How To: OEM iPod adapter for RER radios (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_Garey , submit this to the admin's get this on the DIY page...
Excellent write up!


Thanks, it's been in the DIY since September http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JoseDR (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: How To: OEM iPod adapter for RER radios (linus69)*

Ok, I went to the dealership in order to get the correct cable fro my REN radio and it does not look like the one for the RER radio. I am thinking ok it is a different radio so it maybe a different cable the dealership should know what they are doing.








Anyway I tried to install today and I can find where this cable should be connected. Looking the the instructions I need to find the part labeled C and I can't find it....















Has anyone done this for a REN Radio with the same cable?


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

*Re: How To: OEM iPod adapter for RER radios (JoseDR)*

I am not an expert at this and have never done it before but will try and help.
Reading up on this if you have uconnect on your radio it will be a separate unit (part c) The uconnect for the rer is built into the unit. To find the ucconet module i think it is located behind the glove box? 
If you have not looked there yet give it a try, and i would say if you can't find it there try and follow the wires out of the radio.
Good luck.


----------



## JoseDR (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: How To: OEM iPod adapter for RER radios (Sawdust)*

Yes, I was looking behind the glove box and can't find. I tried to trace the wires from the radio to see where they go and it looks like they go towards the front of the car and then in looks like it goes down behind the AC section, almost opened but it was too cold.....


_Modified by JoseDR at 6:25 PM 1-30-2010_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: How To: OEM iPod adapter for RER radios (JoseDR)*

i push the "U-connect" button, and all i get is a screen that says "not equipped"


----------



## braver (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: How To: OEM iPod adapter for RER radios (redzone98)*

So let me get this straight: nobody was able to connect an iPod to a REN radio (touchscreen, but no navigation) yet?
OK -- if you google for "mygig ren ipod", you get a ton of Dodge/Chrysler/Jeep references, and even our own:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...35278
The summary seems to be:
-- the REN needs a UConnect module installed
-- it's in the opposite end of the dash, near the driver's wall
-- you may or may not need to run an AllGIG updater or some such to recognize the iPod, or it may be recognized by itself
The archived thread is vague about where the uConnect module for REN radios is, when installed, in the Routan. Somewhere on the driver's side, under dash? Is there any further dash disassembly? I'd rather not open the radio at all if the only reason is to trace the wire to the uConnect module... Any pics?



_Modified by braver at 10:52 PM 2-16-2010_


----------



## RedFred682 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: How To: OEM iPod adapter for RER radios (braver)*

I had no problems interfacing our iPod to the REN radio using adapter cable p/n 7B0051444D. The UConnect module is on the left side, behind the dashboard, mounted very close to the headlight switch. No disassembly of the dash is required to connect the adapter to the UConnect box, but you do need to be flexible enough to get upside down and able to look up, behind the dashboard. Once the cable is connected to the UConnect module, the radio will immediately recognize the new iPod feature. 
Routing the cable to the glovebox was a bit frustrating as it was difficult to find an easy route behind the panel. It would be nice if they had made the cable about 6 inches longer!
Hope this helps!


----------



## corum999 (Apr 2, 2010)

*can I use the top glove box?*

Has anyone installed this in the top glove box? Is there room to snake the cable up there? 
I have only seen people run the cable to the lower glove box but the top one seems like it is much more accessible.


----------



## jonskiv (Dec 26, 2002)

*iPhone support?*

Just wanted to double check if this does or does not work with the iPhone 3GS (is it an iPod only interface?)


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

jonskiv said:


> Just wanted to double check if this does or does not work with the iPhone 3GS (is it an iPod only interface?)


Works just fine, you do get the standard non accessory message but it goes away and every thing works perfect.



corum999 said:


> Has anyone installed this in the top glove box? Is there room to snake the cable up there?
> I have only seen people run the cable to the lower glove box but the top one seems like it is much more accessible.


Just did this very thing. Lots of room to run the cable.


----------



## jonskiv (Dec 26, 2002)

*RES vs RER vs REQ*

I'm confused about which cable to get for which head unit. REN = no nav right? 

I have Nav touch BT. Is that the RER or the REQ?

Will the less expensive 444d cable work?


----------



## corum999 (Apr 2, 2010)

*RER is labeled on the bottom right of the radio*

You should be able to see if it is a RER by looking at the bottom right corner of the radio. See this photo (the letters "RER" are visible bottom right).
http://www.flickr.com/photos/71sbeetle/3911291308/


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Great write up:thumbup:


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Iphone 4 adapter 7B0-051-444-E*

I just installed the Ipod adapter in my '10 Routan SE w/RSE. the part number for the harness is: 
7B0-051-444-E, and it was less than a 10 minuted job and it works flawlessly. My system has the u-connect module which is located on the left side of the steering wheel near the headlight switch. It's a grey box with 2 molex input connections, 1 of which is vacant.This is where the Ipod adapter plugs into. I was able to lay on my back and get my hand up into the space without taking off the trim panel, though it's much easier to just remove the panel. Removing the trim panel below the steering column is simple, it's held in place by 2 Torx screws and 6 retention clips. After removing the Torx screws pull firmly on the lower edge of the panel towards the drivers seat, and the panel will disengage with 6 resounding clicks. I also removed the lower trim panel that houses the 2 12v outlets and snaked the Ipod cable under the leading edge of the panel near the floor. I had to remove the spare tire access cap thing and the center console (which just snaps into place) to be able to pull the trim cowling up to grab hold of the Ipod cable. I plugged my Iphone 4 into the adapter and it displayed the usual error message, though the radio unit recognized it immediately and it had full access to all ipod information. 
The box that the cable adapter came in had a VWoA sticker pasted over a Mopar P.N. sticker. I'll try to peel it off and get the Mopar P.N. info. I paid about $43.00 plus shipping.


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

Great write up. With the lockpicks now available, you basically do the same job (without the drilling and running the cord) to get blue tooth streaming. You can play Netflix movies, for example, right from the iTouch/iPhone to the navigation screen without a physical hook up. Someone just posted a link in another thread....


----------



## VWDAVID (Jan 12, 2011)

Raring 2 Go said:


> Great write up. With the lockpicks now available, you basically do the same job (without the drilling and running the cord) to get blue tooth streaming. You can play Netflix movies, for example, right from the iTouch/iPhone to the navigation screen without a physical hook up. Someone just posted a link in another thread....


 I think the latest one is sweet... the CHR550 version: 
http://www.coastaletech.com/CHR550.htm 

But unless you have the new RER radio in the 2011 model, no BT streaming... have to connect (plug in iPhone) to stream. Right?


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

I don't know. I figured that is a feature the lockpick was adding to RER radios for all years. Did I miss that detail because I'd hate to buy that for my 2010 and not have streaming?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Raring 2 Go said:


> I don't know. I figured that is a feature the lockpick was adding to RER radios for all years. Did I miss that detail because I'd hate to buy that for my 2010 and not have streaming?


 Only BT streaming on 2011's. The CHR550 still uses the cable to attach your iWhaterver. You can "stream"(use you mobile internet) netflix from your iPhone. The streaming part is from netflix to your phone. 

This still is a much more intergrated piece than the factory iPod cable-- in the sense that you unlock the NAV, can watch movies while driving, I mean the passenger can watch movies and enter an address. You also get album artwork not just the gracenotes, can add upto 4 cameras and use your steering wheel controls to operate it and then some. 

I'm just waiting for them to start to intergrate the DROID platform, and if they don't it's not a big deal Sirius has plenty of selection for me to listen to.


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

I definitely like the CHR550 but BT 'streaming' would have been great as it eliminate the need to plug in the iWhatever every time you get in. 

What other changes to the '11 RER?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Raring 2 Go said:


> I definitely like the CHR550 but BT 'streaming' would have been great as it eliminate the need to plug in the iWhatever every time you get in.
> 
> What other changes to the '11 RER?


Hard Key layout (Uconnect and voice command) moved to driverside of the hard key column. Garmin maps for nav (still by navteq supposedly) and the RER is still made by Harman Becker. Not sure why they moved the hard keys, they put the Uconnect and Voice command on the steering wheel????? Open/close button is now Eject or Load, can't remember 

From what I have read online the RER is possibly going goodbye and being replaced by the latest unit (atleast for chrysler/dodge products). I can't remember the letter code R something. It seems to have a different mounting pattern possibly (screwed in from the top and bottom, not sides like the RER), so it may not be upgradeable to our earlier Routans. Has some different wiring due to the USB if I recall correctly. Not to say it won't fit but may require a little bit more thought.


----------



## kammill (Jan 29, 2012)

*VW Routan OEM iPod adapter ...*

Hi, 
I did it exactly the same and doesn't work? radio ( touch screen) doesn't read iPod no respond at all? Doesn't charge ipod. Maybe because i don't have navigation? 
If you have any idea please let me know. 
Thank You, 
Greg


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

I think this exact model of iPod adapter only works with the RER, but I am not sure. That might be why.


----------



## kammill (Jan 29, 2012)

*thanks*

My radio is RBZ ( with Satellite radio) - you think that's the problem? 
Thanks 
Greg


----------



## kammill (Jan 29, 2012)

kammill said:


> My radio is RBZ ( with Satellite radio) - you think that's the problem?
> Thanks
> Greg
> _________________
> ...


----------



## cccjrsbox (Feb 9, 2012)

Yep, ran my cable to the top box last night. Works great and the fuzzy covering in there keeps the ipod from sliding around too much.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

And I still have my RER adapter for sale


----------

